# What type of black ant



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's just a black ant----not a carpenter ant---no cause for concern.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank goodness, I was sweating it. Will these type of ants eat the cornmeal?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have no idea, maybe PABugman or somebody like that does, but I refer to them as migrating, particularly this time of year. Whether they are moving from their winter hideaways to their summer cottages, or whatever, you will find ones just like that in everything from literal shacks to multi-million dollar homes, skittering about the floors, counters, and walls, and then they will be gone again. As Mike said, they're nothing to be concerned with, so you can set a few bait traps along the toe boards under your counters, beside the 'fridge, and places like that, if you wish, but otherwise learn to co-exist with them, and they will leave peacefully on their own, with no damage to your home.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

mj12 said:


> Will these type of ants eat the cornmeal?


If not sealed, yeah, they might take some along with them, but not enough that you'll notice.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

That actually DOES look like a carpenter ant to me. The pictures and size are a pretty good match.

They want food.

http://www.ent.msu.edu/Default.aspx?tabid=103
_"Ants can be distinguished from other similar insects, such as bees and wasps, by the presence of a constricted area with small humps located between the thorax (body section aft of the head) and abdomen (last major body section). The constricted area is called a pedicel and will have one or more humps._
_There are several species of carpenter ants in Michigan. The most common is the black carpenter ant, the largest species that occurs in the state. The pedicel of the carpenter ant has one hump. Carpenter ants are large. They vary in size, ranging from 1/4" to 3/4". Carpenter ants have a rounded abdomen. If the ant you are trying to identify has a one-humped pedicel, is large in size and has a rounded abdomen you have identified a carpenter ant."_​ 
Carpenter ant control: http://www.msue.msu.edu/objects/con...sion_id.498904/workspace_id.-4/01500544.html/​


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Me, personally do not mind ants. But the wife wants to have a pest control company come out. Went through this whole pest control company deal about six years ago. They sprayed or what not for a whole year. The ants were back the next year. I just want the ants out of sight so I do not have to deal with someone coming around the house spraying stuff. The wife thinks my natural remedies are only for the poor. We, having a lot of money, should hire the most expensive company that has the most toxic chemicals.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look around the outside of the house for ant hills--also look for rotting wood--doors are the most common place----

Sevin Dust is as safe as you will find--and it is very effective killing ant colonies---

A real bug guy will be around soon enough----Mike------


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most ants are beneficial even if a nuisance. They are amazing to watch if you get bored with your drip irrigation system or watching paint dry. As mentioned, the seasonal ones will move on in short order. Carpenter ants are of course a different story. Fire ants are no fun. In Illinois, the little tiny black ones are critical for chewing the thick coatings off peonies which will be blooming soon (although florists use a chemical). 

My N California home was built on the site of a former nut orchard so had lots of ants. They worked really, really well so I imagine they have been banned where you live? _Grants Ant Sticks_ had a little round disc of bait on a spike. You ran the bait portion under warm water until you could stir it with a toothpick. Then you plunked them around the perimiter of the house on the exterior. No more ant problem. They worked better than anything else I ever bought retail or with a license. Of course when I switched to a monthly pest control contract to deal with absolutely anything, I let them worry about it. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5yqls9lo5l_b


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I just read through the reviews and yeah your right. Well, sort of, they did not ban them but they changed the ingredients and now they do not work. I read the old formula was the best. The problem I have with the guys that come over and spray stuff is they are always a bunch in poor health. I ask them, are these chemicals safe? As I look at the condition of there skin. Definite liver toxicity. Those ants are fun to watch, I open the front door and I swear they run for cover, a few run in the house, never to be heard from again.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

They are seems to be black carpenter ants and I swear if they bite they release a painful acid and it is really get us swelling with pain.


----------

